# New Player Looking For Online Group To Join



## mitch637 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey so like the title says i am a new player (actually havnt played any games before) and i really want to get into a group so i can learn the basics and get a grip on how to play tabletop rpgs. Im 20 and live in the Eastern time zone and am available most days and nights. If you wanna help a noob out send me a message on here or email me at mitch_courtman@hotmail.com


----------

